# ZR Race 29er 8.0 vs 10.0



## Qabbo (24. April 2013)

Hallo,

ich bin neu hier und hätte gerne euren Rat.
Was meint ihr, ist der 10er von der Ausstattung viel besser als der ZR Race 8.0?
Würde sich ein Aufpreis von 200 bzw. 500 lohnen?
Ich schreibe deswegen 200 weil es den 10.0 vorgestern als Tagesartikel für 1699 gab. Leider habe ich das verspätet mitbekommen 
Ich weiß nicht recht, ob ich mir das 8.0 nehmen soll oder abwarten, bis der 10er wieder runter gesetzt wird 

Hier sind die Links zu den beiden Bikes:

ZR Race 8.0

ZR Race 10.0


----------



## mDaniel (24. April 2013)

Naja... 800g ... bzw Shimano XT oder SRAM X.0 - wobei man bei der Shimano Gruppe z.b. noch ein paar gramm bei der Kasette günstig einsparen könnte. Ich würde wohl eher das 8.0er nehmen, die XT Bremse ist z.b. klasse, wobei cih die Avid 9 ehrlich gesagt nicht kenne.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Markdierk (24. April 2013)

Ich würde die Differenz nicht bezahlen. Kauf dir für 2000 lieber ein Carbon 29er und rüste dann wenn du willst später nach ... Gibt tolle 29er Carbon HTs

Wenn es unbedingt das ALuding sein soll und der Unterschied dann reduziert nur 200 beträgt, dann würde ich zuschlagen (beim 10er)


----------

